# Solved: failed to detect one or more drives during POST



## martindewy (Jan 29, 2011)

my dell t7400 is failing to detect harddrives during post i have 2 seperate drives in there ,im trying to install os and when it gets to "where do you want to install windows " no drives show up


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

With many Dell's you have to enable or disable any SATA ports that are in use or not in use. Which SATA ports do you have the drive plugged into? They should all be numbered and you should be using SATA 0 and SATA 1 for simplicity, the remaining SATA ports need to be disabled in the BIOS.

Aside from that verify that both the SATA data and power cables are securely connected and that both drives are spinning.


----------



## martindewy (Jan 29, 2011)

both power cables are working drives spinning the mother board has 4 sata connections below the drive bays 1-4 , i have drives in 0 & 1 and plugged into 0 & 1 on mobo also have changed sata cables , on the top left of the mobo is 0 , 1, 2 sata connectors dvd/rw is plugged into 0 and is showing up in bios but 0,1,2,3 are nowhere


----------



## martindewy (Jan 29, 2011)

more pics


----------



## martindewy (Jan 29, 2011)

PLEEEEEEESEEE somebody help


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Here's the Dell site for your system: http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/ca/en/cabsdt1/Product/precision-t7400

The system has both SATA and a SATA/SAS controller. If the drives are connected to the SAS controller then those drives may show up in their own BIOS ROM, but it appears the SAS controller is disabled according to your screenshots.

So you need to enable the SAS controller and then disable SATA ports 1 and 2 in the BIOS if there's nothing attached to either of those SATA ports.

Also, you may want to post the exact model of the hard drives in the system.


----------



## martindewy (Jan 29, 2011)

These are the two harddrive


----------



## martindewy (Jan 29, 2011)

Your a genius Triple 6 it worked


----------

